# Off the couch please!



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dudu has just recently discovered a new hobby - jumping on the couch and refuse to get off. I've tried everything yet he is so fascinated with the couch the he plays with himself on it even to the point he falls off the couch and lands right in his face, but he will gladly jump back up again.

Anyone has any suggestions?

Chris


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like it is a blast to watch ...why wouldn't you want the entertainment to continue?  I've always had good luck with a good water bottle with just plain tap water.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Give him that couch and buy another. Worked for me. ROFL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know someone who used laundry baskets to keep her dogs off the couch. I'm sure there are much better ways to train though. I know with our Cocker we just would tell her "off" whenever she got up there and she learned to stay "off". It just took consistency. She only came up when invited.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Take a treat and lure him of the couch. When he starts to get off, say *off* and good boy.
Or what Hooch said, buy a new couch for yourself....;-)
I visited a friend of mine a long time ago who had that problem.
This is what she did: she pooped some balloons in front of the dogs. They were scared of the noise. So, she tied some balloons to the couch and they never went on it again.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I can't offer any advice. When it was time for a new living room set, last year, I bought leather so I wouldn't care about the fur and dirt---they wipe right off. I've found that the kids are harder on the furniture than the dogs are.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Partly inflated balloons under a blanket will scare them off when the burst. In extreme case, you can buy "scat mats" that deliver a very mild electrical buxx that they don't like.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Get a Scram Mat for the couch. It runs off a 9 volt battery and when the dog step up to get on the couch it will set off an "alarm."


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Or get that plastice carpet runner that has thos prickly things on the back side and turn upside down on the couch.

Also works in front of a door you don't want your dogs to jump on and on counter edges to curb counter surfing


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Or get that plastice carpet runner that has thos prickly things on the back side and turn upside down on the couch.
> 
> Also works in front of a door you don't want your dogs to jump on and on counter edges to curb counter surfing


This is a great idea! Tucker is sound sensitive and we spent a long time getting him to NOT fear high pitched sounds so much. I always thought I'd get a scat mat and give it a try, but I didn't want to undo all the work we did.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> Take a treat and lure him of the couch. When he starts to get off, say *off* and good boy.
> Or what Hooch said, buy a new couch for yourself....;-)
> I visited a friend of mine a long time ago who had that problem.
> *This is what she did: she pooped* some balloons in front of the dogs. They were scared of the noise. So, she tied some balloons to the couch and they never went on it again.


MY eyes got VERY WIDE when I got to this part!  I'm glad for her couch's sake it didn't go in the direction I thought it was headed...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

First thing I thought of was this video...Zoomie...It's Jules...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=18930
I smile every time I see it...Crazy Cyber Nephew!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> First thing I thought of was this video...Zoomie...It's Jules...
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=18930
> I smile every time I see it...Crazy Cyber Nephew!


LOL...Shadow does that when he comes in from outside and he's had an FHO and a THR. Tucker never does this. :uhoh:


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

I will definitely try popping the balloon today, cos he just found out my bed is even bigger and softer than the couch, he went nuts and drooled everywhere.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

chris428 said:


> I will definitely try popping the balloon today, cos he just found out my bed is even bigger and softer than the couch, he went nuts and drooled everywhere.


Can I ask if this worked? I know the thread is a bit dated, but I have been experiencing crazy times of Sam jumping on the couch:no:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*This is what she did: she pooped some balloons in front of the dogs. They were scared of the noise. So, she tied some balloons to the couch and they never went on it again. *

_MY eyes got VERY WIDE when I got to this part! I'm glad for her couch's sake it didn't go in the direction I thought it was headed..._

:worthless


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I tried those party horns, and it did work a little while. Now, it doesn't work anymore. And a lot of times, Sam does the crazy moves during night, I don't really want to use party horn since it's too noisy while we live in apartment buildings. 

So I wonder if pooping balloon would be a solution here =)


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

samchu mammy - sorry to disappoint you, the whole ballon popping thing did not work, but after that dudu thought the balloon was a new toy that "pops and makes sound", he loves the couch even more :doh:

How i got him to stay off my couch was really an accident. One day i was just getting my luggage from the top of my wardrope, dudu was being silly jumping on and off the couch and being curious of what i was getting, i slipped and the luggage fell on him (while he was on the couch), he got so scared that he stayed a good distance from the couch until i remove the luggage about 1 hour later. Ever since, he is been really good with the couch, he still jumps on it occasionally, but as soon as i pretend i was going to get my luggage down from the wardrobe, he jumps off right away. 

I am not sure if this will work for you, as i said it was really an accident, But i guess if you want to try, maybe use something that he is scared of, something big in size, good luck :crossfing

chris


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

chris428 said:


> samchu mammy - sorry to disappoint you, the whole ballon popping thing did not work, but after that dudu thought the balloon was a new toy that "pops and makes sound", he loves the couch even more :doh:
> 
> How i got him to stay off my couch was really an accident. One day i was just getting my luggage from the top of my wardrope, dudu was being silly jumping on and off the couch and being curious of what i was getting, i slipped and the luggage fell on him (while he was on the couch), he got so scared that he stayed a good distance from the couch until i remove the luggage about 1 hour later. Ever since, he is been really good with the couch, he still jumps on it occasionally, but as soon as i pretend i was going to get my luggage down from the wardrobe, he jumps off right away.
> 
> ...


thanks Chris! It's tough to kick him off the couch. His innocent and comfy look just makes you wander why you want to kick him off! :bowl:

Maybe I will try the Mats for Carpet first and see if it will be any better. sigh~


----------



## avgeekjlb (Jul 29, 2008)

*Couch*

Ike gets on the couch but only if his blanket is on it. This works great if we have company. We just take the blankets off and he doesn't get up. He usually seeks our approval first as well. This is also how he is with our beds it's really nice to know that if I want him up he will do so but, if I don't he will just lay close on the floor or his bed.

Jonathan


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

We're having the same problem with Turbo.. asked the trainer at puppy kindergarten last night and this is what she suggested:

Have a blanket or furniture for Turbo next to the couch. When she goes on the couch, lead Turbo off the couch with a tasty treat while saying "off" or another word..and bring her to the blanket/furniture designated for her. Have her lay down on the blanket and give her a hand full of treats or kong stuffed with treats and praise a lot! ..repeat, repeat, repeat... that way she will eventually learn that that is her "couch"

We will be trying that technique starting today..not sure if it will work but just another idea~


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

Are all of the dogs in the pictures yours? I have a sock eater too. How did you stop it? We don't even know where he is getting the socks from since we have baby gates blocking the bedrooms.


----------

